# What's your favorite camo?



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

MossyOak, Realtree, etc...? Mine is Realtree.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Mossy Oak Obsession.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just got er done MY SBE


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

1 more pic.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mossy Oak here too


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice look'in smokepole freyed.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Mossy Oak. I will never purchase another type of camo unless the quit making it.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Van, that Max-4 rocks! BowTech offered that on thier bows this year, if its an option for next year, it might be on my next bow!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

will you be hunting again ,fishpro?? waterfowl soon?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I love realtree wetlands camo works great for me.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Realtree Hardwoods, is by far the best pattern for where I hunt.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Realtree MAX 4-HD for wackin' greenheads

Advantage Timber for the deerstand


----------

